# Gulf Beach Hwy. ?????



## PennFisher950 (Jun 23, 2011)

Moving to a new place on the water off gulf beach hwy. anyone been there or any good known spots??
let me know, Mike Foley
thanks


----------



## PennFisher950 (Jun 23, 2011)

It's on the bayou. Near some grass beds where the bay water meets grass. Kind of like jims


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

i live on gulf beach hwy, where are u talking about


----------



## PennFisher950 (Jun 23, 2011)

In bayou grande villas. Next to the matress depot. The last place at the boat ramp


----------



## PennFisher950 (Jun 23, 2011)

anyone? 124 views, 1 commment


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I used to live at the end of Calhoun Dr. There is some pretty good fishing along that area. I caught some monster specks out there. I really don't fish over there much anymore, but I'd bet there's some good fishing around the bridge to NAS. Also try the power lines.


----------



## PennFisher950 (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks man. Anyone wanna go this weekend? Free boat ramp....haha


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm jealous launching from your back yard lol .
Looks like a good area I wouldn't mind exploring it with ya sometime..


----------



## SpeckWrecker (Aug 4, 2011)

i have never caught nothin in bayou grande its horrible


----------



## PennFisher950 (Jun 23, 2011)

I think spek wrecker is bluffin'............


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Makes me wanna fish it even more!!! LOL


----------



## Daxman (Apr 20, 2011)

Yea Oxbeast1210, im thinking the same thing..... LOL


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I might go tonight!


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

sweet let me know how you do out there i'm still working up to the night thing in the yak.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I was just trying to make speckwrecker nervous about his super-secret honey-hole. LOL


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

If you want to fish the upper end by all the grass beds, you can put in at Weller Ave. Road goes to an old boat launch ramp. Parking on the sides. Gets spooky up at that end at night, if you can handle that kind of thing. Just don't poke the gators eyes out.


----------



## Daxman (Apr 20, 2011)

I really dont care where i fish, but im dying to do some night fishing somewhere. I bought a light from Sports Acadamy for like $16.00 and it ran off 2 D batteries. It said visible for up to 2 miles away, but i swear you couldnt see it 30 feet away. After that i kind of put night fishing on hold..


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Pennfisher...pm sent, good luck


----------



## SpeckWrecker (Aug 4, 2011)

haha my buddy lives on bayou grande and he fishes it nonstop and he said you will get lucky every once in a while and catch a rat red or underslot speck but he said its really not worth goin to he jus lives right next to it so he goes and messes around in the yak when he is bored lol but try it maybe you will find a honey hole out there tht no one else knows about who knows


----------



## SpeckWrecker (Aug 4, 2011)

Yakavelli said:


> I was just trying to make speckwrecker nervous about his super-secret honey-hole. LOL


 
haha you guys lol ... i got plenty of super secret honey holes but ill go ahead and tell you bayou grande is not one of them ... well maybe ... maybe not


----------



## Daxman (Apr 20, 2011)

Speck wrecker i think everyone's just busting your balls dude, I seriously doubt everyone is going to rush over there and fish that area.


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

I caught these over that way. There are 5 fish and the shortest is 16. You just have to learn where they hang out. These were caught last year.


----------



## SpeckWrecker (Aug 4, 2011)

Daxman said:


> Speck wrecker i think everyone's just busting your balls dude, I seriously doubt everyone is going to rush over there and fish that area.


 
haha im not bein serious im jokin around too lol i dont fish out there


----------



## PennFisher950 (Jun 23, 2011)

Well i'll carry the yak about 20 feet from my place to the water and give it a shot. Fish are everywhere, grass means bait, bait means fish. Rocket science?


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

You fishing it this weekend??...


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

I was over that way at the lower end and fished for a half hour and no bites. Picked up and went to another location. Caught about 10 specks, mostly 12" to 15". Kept a 17" and a 16" for the table.


----------



## PennFisher950 (Jun 23, 2011)

Maybe. Sunday early morning.


----------



## PennFisher950 (Jun 23, 2011)

Anyone down? Sunday morning call mike @ 850-293-5477


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

it was pretty windy today hows it looking tomorrow mike do you know?


----------



## Daxman (Apr 20, 2011)

Winds NNE from 5-10 and tonight a low of 39. Its going to be COLD tomorrow morning guys.


----------



## PennFisher950 (Jun 23, 2011)

i still think im gonna go. i just took over my store as manager and only have 1 day off a week. im gonna use it.


----------

